# Stuffed Cabbage Question



## dlaf1954 (Jun 4, 2009)

I need to know if it is best to cook the rice before adding to the ground beef when making stuffed cabbage. I have seen recipes calling for both cooked and uncooked rice. If uncooked, how long do you need to bake the rolls? Does uncooked rice come out better? Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## PGW (Jun 4, 2009)

I have not been happy with the results when using uncooked rice. I now use bread or crackers etc, so I can't comment on using cooked rice


----------



## msmofet (Jun 4, 2009)

dlaf1954 said:


> I need to know if it is best to cook the rice before adding to the ground beef when making stuffed cabbage. I have seen recipes calling for both cooked and uncooked rice. If uncooked, how long do you need to bake the rolls? Does uncooked rice come out better? Any advice will be appreciated!


hello. 
 i also don't like the results of completely uncooked rice.
i par-cook my rice before adding to the meat.

*Hungarian Stuffed Cabbage* 

hope this helps


----------



## Scotch (Jun 4, 2009)

Follow the recipe. If it calls for cooked rice and you were to use uncooked, there probably would not be enough liquid to soften the rice completely. You could guess at the amount of additional liquid that would be needed, but you might guess wrong and end up with either hard rice or soupy cabbage rolls.


----------



## freefallin1309 (Jun 4, 2009)

We always add it uncooked, we've actually had trouble with the rice being cooked and splitting or becoming mushy.  The heat and moisture already in our recipe cooks the rice just right.


----------



## luvs (Jun 4, 2009)

my Mum & Dad use uncooked & theyre very delicious cabbage rolls!


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2009)

Use uncooked rice: make sure there is enough liquid in the pot to cook the rice and don't rush the cooking. 

I cook mine on a bed of chopped cabbage and a big bag of sauerkraut, and pour tomato juice over the top. There should be enough juice to cover the cabbage rolls. I usually add a couple of cans of tomatoes with juice. You won't need salt...the kraut has enough salt. 

By the way, Italian sausage is good in the cabbage rolls...adds lots of flavor. I use half sausage and half ground pork. 

Tell you what...you come over and do the work, and I'll supervise.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 4, 2009)

Start with telling us what kind of rice you use. And peoples you too, how can you tell what to do with out mentioning type of rice. One can use a minute rise, the other might use brown rice. There is a world of diference. Depending on type of rice I use I chose what to do, when I short rice that cooks fast, obviously I use uncooked. But I prefer long parboiled riceland brand rice. Normaly it coks for 20 minutes, so I precook for about 12 minutes and use that. In my opinion it's the best.


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2009)

That's probably the best way, Charlie.  

I have used Minute Rice, but it doesn't stand up well to long cooking...it get's mushy. Minute Rice is what it says...rice in a minute, and it's good for what it is.


----------



## ella/TO (Jun 5, 2009)

I  use Minute Rice too, but don't find it mushy.....maybe I use less....however, I've been using it for years and years, no complaints...so, I shall do what's easiest....LOL


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 5, 2009)

I use Uncle Ben's in my stuffed grape leaves. They go in uncooked and are perfectly done after cooking the rolls. Have never made stuffed cabbage. Think I'll try it soon.


----------



## blissful (Jun 5, 2009)

I use uncooked rice in the dolmades (grape leaf wrapped), which by the way, are in season to pick right now, and can. I add enough chicken stock and lemon juice to plump the rice......
Same as cabbage rolls, uncooked rice, with enough tomato sauce (juice too) to plump the rice.
In both cases, I use uncooked rice, don't wrap them too tight, and use the amount of liquid you would need if you were cooking the rice separate, in a covered baking dish.


----------

